# My Lil' Herd *Pic Heavy!*



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Got out and took some cute pics today! Thought I'd share a couple 

Alice (going to live with NubiansRUs1!!)

















Buckles (keeper)









With Stachie (buckling) Who is eating straw (all my goats love to nibble on the straw bale)

















Fun fun! (please note the destroyed mineral feeders! Thanks, Double-Stuf! haha)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How cute!! I like the "kitty collars" with the tinkle bells on them.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh CUTE!! Great pics!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

liz said:


> How cute!! I like the "kitty collars" with the tinkle bells on them.


Haha! Thanks! They serve the purpose of knowing where they are when they move, and they're safety break-away so they don't get hurt by them


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

They are so cute. I hate to say anything negative but I would feel horrible if I didn't warn you. Please take the jingle balls off your collars. They are a choking hazard. I had our girl bite one off. Very scary!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Way too cute!!!!!  They look like they are having so much fun.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awww...How sweet!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Love your pics.....What cutie pies*  !


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sooooooo Cute!! And can goats have alot of straw?? like without it hurting them, for some reason it just rings a bell in my head or something that i heard it before. Not sure if it is true though


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

straws fine for them, it might be oat straw they're munching on, yum for goats!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

AlaskaBoers said:


> straws fine for them, it might be oat straw they're munching on, yum for goats!


Yep! It was supposed to be a climbing/bedding bale, but it's turned into a snack! It's Barley straw and they love it lol.

Thanks everyone  I love them very much!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

They are all so cute! Alice's eyes match the color of your sweatshirt in the 2nd pic. Are they really turquoise blue? 

Deb Mc


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

DebMc said:


> They are all so cute! Alice's eyes match the color of your sweatshirt in the 2nd pic. Are they really turquoise blue?
> 
> Deb Mc


 Not really. They really look like they do in the first pic. Light blue outside to deeper blue inside... Her eyes were just reflecting my shirt I think  That would be awesome if they were really that color, though...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very cute --- nice pictures and they all look so healthy and happy with their situation


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> very cute --- nice pictures and they all look so healthy and happy with their situation


Thanks, Stacey! I try to keep everyone healthy 

They basically are spoiled rotten... If they're hungry, they call for me and I deliver room service. If they are bored, they'll stand by the fence and call for me to come play (it sounds different). The babies are more like puppies... they paw at me and they love sleeping inside that tire!


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

How cute! I can't wait until I have my little herd!
^_^


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Bebop said:


> How cute! I can't wait until I have my little herd!
> ^_^


Oh yeah  you got the last two bucklings from ironwood, right?? Sooo cute


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

No, I ended up getting the one that was born on St Patrick's day, the other one is going to another herd.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Ohhh ok  well that's still really cool! Hope you post pics when you get him!!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

LOVE the pics, but I agree with removing the bell on the collar. We bought exactly the same collars and the other baby pulled it off somehow and tried to swallow it. YIKES! They are awesom little collars though without the little bells, although I like the bells idea...it's just scary when you see that about to happen. TRUST ME!

I love the little black/white baby , just adorable!!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Ah yes! I'll take those darn jingly bells off tomorrow... I really do like hearing them prance around, though!

But not enough to risk them choking! That's for sure...

Thanks Magilacudy and Traci!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

It would tear my heart out to know I hadn't said something and someone got hurt....I'm sure the other person felt the same.

I do LOVE those baby pics though! SO cute!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Buckles is completely trained to just settle in when we hold her, and Tim even trained her to just hang until we set her on the ground and let go before she so much as flinches  She's a sweetheart. 

Alice looks like she has makeup on with the black liner around her bright blue eyes


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

They have the bigger bells, so they can't choke on those.. but might be too big haha


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha yeah the ones that look like mini cow bells! Those would over power their lil neck muscles, I'm afraid!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the bigger "ball" type jingle bells from the dollar store...they even have the ones that look like bells only problem is though you'll have to wait til Christmas to get them! Really cheap too...a dozen for a buck!

Another way to get "cheap" bells is to check out the wedding section of craft stores, a bit more $ but you won't need to wait til Christmas to get them.

I have always used the bigger ball type bells, never had a goat try and eat them but they always find a way to lose them!


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome idea Liz!!! I never thought of those at the $ store. I loves bells and bought a bunch had had them hanging on all the doors in the house. Hubby pulled them all off and hid them LMAO


----------

